# Which Oak to burn?



## lmci (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm doing ribs this weekend and want to burn wood instead of charcoal.  I'm thinking Oak as I hear of that used a lot.  Question I have is "Red" or "White?"  Does it matter?  (I know it matters with wine but not sure about wood!!!)

I think I can get either and want to do this right.  Appreciate any insights/advice.

Thanks in advance,

Larry


----------



## tirrin (Sep 26, 2012)

Not to change your answer, but personally i enjoy pecan with my ribs..just my $0.2


----------



## lmci (Sep 26, 2012)

Tirrin,

     Absolutely!  I plan to use apple and mesquite as "flavor" woods, but wanted to try to get the smokey effect of a basic wood burn..., hence the oak.  I've not tried pecan yet, or cherry, for that matter (both are on my smoking bucket list).  Pecan is hard for me to come by.

Thanks for the reply,

Larry


----------



## tirrin (Sep 26, 2012)

well had i read the entire post like a normal person, i wouldve realized what you meant.. sorry lol


----------



## lmci (Sep 26, 2012)

No worries, been there, done that!

Still looking for the answer, though... Red or White!?!?!

Have two more days till the weekend, so plenty of time for responses.

Larry


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 27, 2012)

If the "red" is Northern Red Oak then I would use the white, if it is Southern Red Oak then it won't matter which you use, both are used regularly. I will only use Northern Red Oak coals for grilling, the smoke has a sour smell, even when well seasoned.


----------



## stovebolt (Sep 27, 2012)

Red oak is a bit more common in my area but I have used both and don't notice much difference as

long as the woods are seasoned about the same.

Chuck


----------



## cwalk (Sep 27, 2012)

Im loaded with white oak, its all i use cause its readily available. I have used both and honestly cant tell the difference. Oak is a little more forgiving than hickory cause you can use alot and not have that overpowering smoke taste. Experiment with different woods and use different combinations of wood. I smoked 10 slabs of ribs last weekend with a combo of oak and cherry and the results were great. Keep us posted on your results and happy smoking.


----------



## roller (Sep 27, 2012)

Between the two I like Red Oak....but if you want a deep smoke use Hickory and if you want a Great taste use Pecan....


----------



## unclejim (Sep 27, 2012)

I have never understood using Oak as a smoking wood. I small BBQ shop open near me last year and everything was great until the food came out. They bragged on using White Oak to smoke with like "down in Texas: the guy said. Everything was black and tasted like it was smoked with the tailpipe of a deisel. try Apple, Cherry or Pecan with some hickory. Leave the oak for your fireplace.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

UncleJim said:


> I have never understood using Oak as a smoking wood. I small BBQ shop open near me last year and everything was great until the food came out. They bragged on using White Oak to smoke with like "down in Texas: the guy said. Everything was black and tasted like it was smoked with the tailpipe of a deisel. try Apple, Cherry or Pecan with some hickory. Leave the oak for your fireplace.


Sounds like they had a lot of creosote...I like mixing oak with the woods you suggest, but I use JD Bourbon Oak Barrel Chips.


----------



## trainman (Sep 27, 2012)

I've used oak a few times for smoking,kind of mild smoke.I do like it to build a coal base of oak for steaks and burgers..I get some black oak from a Friend in North Fla. Knock off the bark let it age and it grills real good.


----------



## lmci (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback, I got much more advice than I expected!  Appreciate that.

What I plan to do is buy white oak from my main lumber supplier (lumber as in - fine wood for furniture projects).  It's kiln dried, will burn easily and won't cost a terrible fortune (terrible being the operative word here).  I just want to take advantage of my grill's design and try the "all wood" method once.  My smoker (Medina River) does great with charcoal and wood chunk combos, figured this would just be a bonus.

Again, thanks for all the replies,

Larry


----------



## big10fan (Sep 27, 2012)

LMcI said:


> Thanks for all the feedback, I got much more advice than I expected!  Appreciate that.
> 
> What I plan to do is buy white oak from my main lumber supplier (lumber as in - fine wood for furniture projects).  It's kiln dried, will burn easily and won't cost a terrible fortune (terrible being the operative word here).  I just want to take advantage of my grill's design and try the "all wood" method once.  My smoker (Medina River) does great with charcoal and wood chunk combos, figured this would just be a bonus.
> 
> ...


just make sure it isn't treated in any way!


----------



## big10fan (Sep 27, 2012)

i've used oak up here in iowa.  unsure what type, was just given to me.  tasted great!


----------



## stovebolt (Sep 28, 2012)

Oak lumber is an expensive way to go for firewood. Why not try to find a cabinet shop in the area and buy their oak scraps?

Chuck


----------



## rolling smk bbq (Oct 3, 2012)

hi i use both as it is easy to get but i like black cherry the best


----------



## rolling smk bbq (Oct 3, 2012)

sounds to me like they had wood not seasoned very well it takes 2 years or more to season oak wood, or they had the damper closed up ,or a novis pit man


----------



## lmci (Oct 3, 2012)

Sooo, the next question..., where to find it?  Went to a lumber mill and they recommended against using what they sell (4S milled boards) but to find a saw mill close by.  Not sure there's one within a reasonable distance..., if not, any suggestions?

Appreciate all the feedback - been very helpful!

Larry


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 3, 2012)

Larry, first Hello and welcome to the bunch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You show you are in Va., and if you have a need for a wood for heat :i.e.-the Oak and are using flavor woods:i.e.-Apple / Mesquite , either one would be good. However you have an abundance of Maple in your area and that is an excellent heat extender. Save the Oak for flavor some other time, on a Brisket or something. The Oak will tend to mask the Apple and the Mesquite will overpower the Apple. IMHO , I would find some Maple for the heat and use only Apple - or - Mesquite for flavor.

I keep Maple on hand to power my Smoker and have Cherry , Hickory and Apple for flavor.You may even lean toward Maple as your only wood ; it's more local and cheaper.

Just sayin',have fun and...


----------



## xxsmokin foolxx (Oct 3, 2012)

I like to use oak (either one) and I use peach wood from fruita wood chunks............excellent product


----------



## masochist77 (Nov 1, 2012)

There is a hotel where I fly fish, they smoke all of their meets using red oak.  They smoke try tip, slice it thin and make a stek sandwich with it that is incredible.  I would use red oak if given the choice.


----------



## flash (Nov 2, 2012)

UncleJim said:


> I have never understood using Oak as a smoking wood. I small BBQ shop open near me last year and everything was great until the food came out. They bragged on using White Oak to smoke with like "down in Texas: the guy said. Everything was black and tasted like it was smoked with the tailpipe of a deisel. try Apple, Cherry or Pecan with some hickory. Leave the oak for your fireplace.


Oak is used by almost all BBQ shops I have been around and is the most Popular wood to use period (Hickory is second). We use southern Black Jack (a red oak) the most. Oak gives beef a nice rich color and I love to mix oak with Cherry wood the most.  White oak can be used, but it doesn't seem to quit give the flavor that Red does.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 2, 2012)

I've used Black Jack and Live Oak, as does a lot of the BBQ places around my parts, and they're both very good woods. Flavor with some cherry and you should be set. Oh, and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






??


----------



## rolling smk bbq (Nov 4, 2012)

Larry, i have used both, as long as it is seasoned real good like 3 years,it is very hard to tell the difference. I used it this summer a lot and i was doing BBQ for a lot of people> i got tons of good reviews, just keep your damper open and you should have no problem , good luck and keep on a BBQing.

if your looking you aint a cooking.

Bill


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find some maple and white oak wood in huntsville alabama area?


----------

